# whirlpool gas water heater model bfg1f4034t3nov



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

keith hart said:


> Water heater does not heat up. No pilot, tried lighting with push button start as instructed but, still nothing. I will try to clean a little better then my son did. Any ideas, maybe thermocouple?


Thermocouple should read 24 mV dc for flame proving. Thermopile should read anywhere from 650-750 mV dc. 

You Should first try to light with an actual flame. Flame should hit first 3/8 to 1/2 inch of the tip. If you've got flame and aren't getting somwhere around 24 mV. Replace Thermocouple. If you do, it'll be the gas valve


----------

